# Eblings x6, daniels,skid steers, deere kubota tractors



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

A quick shot of our fleet, minus two Eblings on F-350's and a 9' 2" boss V


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice fleet. Your the only guy I know that runs eblings with no front blade on there truck.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I knew i was gonna like this thread by the title! Looks like a great fleet!


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

holy back blade batman lol nice fleet pic and how do you like not running front blades??? do you just push up on the pile with the ebling like a front blade or does the other equipment put it up on the piles???


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Impressive fleet, everything looks awesome


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

lude1990;1245968 said:


> holy back blade batman lol nice fleet pic and how do you like not running front blades??? do you just push up on the pile with the ebling like a front blade or does the other equipment put it up on the piles???


We've got two crew cabs that run only 16' Eblings, nothing on the front. Each one runs with a tractor. The trucks pull docks all night long and the tractors take it away.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

UM, guys, look harder. Every truck has a front blade besides the white chevy in center row.


----------



## FORDPLOWER1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow nice fleet!!!Thumbs Up What size is that Bobcat with those nice tires?


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

FORDPLOWER1;1245977 said:


> Wow nice fleet!!!Thumbs Up What size is that Bobcat with those nice tires?


Bobcat s300, Cat 242, Deere 328, 317.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

lude1990;1245968 said:


> holy back blade batman


LOL

Nice fleet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EGLC;1245975 said:


> UM, guys, look harder. Every truck has a front blade besides the white chevy in center row.


I never said all, I knew he had only 2 from when I talked to him on the phone.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice equipment!


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

229' of cutting edge not counting the two buckets, 49.5' not pictured.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MDSP;1246007 said:


> 229' of cutting edge not counting the two buckets, 49.5' not pictured.


Never thought of figuring it out that way before, I need a calculator.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

You have some great looking stuff. Got any action shots?


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Great fleet!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Mike, were ya bored? HAHA! Nice lookin fleet.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice looking back blades from the pic! would love to see some pics of the front of that equipment too :waving:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

wow! that's a very impressive fleet right there....looks great!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty impressive.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

what's the story on the small rig with the fixed Vplow? Looks like a chilly ride!


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

flatlander42;1246243 said:


> what's the story on the small rig with the fixed Vplow? Looks like a chilly ride!


Mule 3010... sidewalk machine. I got my guy a soft cab and heater, he complains the soft winsheild is worthless with fogging up and no wiper. A summer project to improve on.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

What kind of V-blade is that on the UTV?


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Auction special. $325.00 plus an hour to fab it to fit. No idea on brand. May even be back yard special.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

MDSP;1246275 said:


> Auction special. $325.00 plus an hour to fab it to fit. No idea on brand. May even be back yard special.


Didn't that have windshield at one point in time?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks great. i like those backblades


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

MDSP;1246254 said:


> Mule 3010... sidewalk machine. I got my guy a soft cab and heater, he complains the soft winsheild is worthless with fogging up and no wiper. A summer project to improve on.


I'd like more detailed pics! Looks like an awesome setup!

Kinda funny that you have all those backblades and equipment.....and I'm interested in the smallest one!


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

very nice looking fleet. like the back blades on the tractors.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

MDSP;1245947 said:


> A quick shot of our fleet, minus two Eblings on F-350's and a 9' 2" boss V


On your tractors with pull plows, how well would they do if they did not have a front plow? I'm looking at a 100hp tractor for this winter, and thinking of just putting a big pull box on, no front blade. At almost 12,000 lbs, I am thinking of a 10-14' rear blade/box, probally with fixed wings. Using it as a pull box, will it stop the tractor when it gets full, or just overflow out the sides and tractor keep on pulling a full load?

Thanks in Advance
-Steve


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice Fleet.


----------

